# Simplicity Broadmoor 16 Kohler Command



## Robert Bonewitz (May 21, 2019)

I was mowing with the tractor for 15 - 20 minutes when it started to missfire I put the throttle on choke and it ran normally. I drove it back to the barn and throttled it back and it stalled. I tried to restart it. It turned over like normal but would not start. I poured a little bit of gas into the carburetor and tried to start it again the tractor started. It seemed like it was not getting fuel or enough fuel. This has happened once before runs good till it warms up good. Any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure of the version you have, but running until fully warmed and then shutting down is usually ignition related. A weak spark will ignite a rich fuel mixture but not a normal mixture.


----------

